# Pearsei 125g tank



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Contemplating switching up one of my 6ft/125g tanks after stumbling across some Pearsei in a store today - I had one a number of years back, the only other time I have ever seen one in my area, and loved it, but kept it alone in a tank. Haven't bought the fish yet, but can't get it out of my head after walking away from it...so trying to make up my mind. I'm looking for ideas/suggestions on what I could think about keeping with a solo Pearsei in a 6ft tank if I went that route...I'd like to have one large American Cichlid that I can keep in a more community environment if I can take advantage of their more mild aggression (over the Midas, Flowerhorn, and Texas cichlids I currently have in tanks to themselves). Any ideas?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

A group of Thorichthys?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm with Iggy. A group (6+) of T. meeki or T. pasionis would make for a great display.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Jealous...

I'm in the process of building a 125 with Thor. Maculipinnis and either bocourti or pearsei.. I have the Thor. just can't find the bocourti or pearsei. Sort of.. I have found 2 bocourti.. dunno if they are m/f.. just have to convince the owner to sell... I'd like to have a breeding pair, plus the group of maculipinnis breeding as well.

Was originally going to do rainbow cichlids, but as I already had the Maculipinnis, figured I would pull them from the big tank which houses some nasties..


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks. I haven't made the decision on what exactly to keep with it yet, but have definitely decided to pick one up this weekend. They're young so I have some time to think about what to build around them...but I just HAVE to have one lol.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I found 3 Pearsei today, so I've got the 3 (largest is 6") with 4 thor. maculipinnis, some clown loaches and a couple mollys. The pearsei were rescues hopefully they all come through, be great if I have both sexes..


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Just picked up my guy this morning too


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Pearsei has had a couple days to adjust to his new home now - still a bit spooky, so please forgive the dirty glass; didn't want to freak him out more than the camera already would lol. But is starting to be a little bit more confident and settling in.


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats to you both on getting your pearsei! I have a male & female in a 220G tank and they are the most amazing fish. I actually have 2 firehead cichlids along with a black belt and some cryptoheros chetumalensis as tankmates. The chetties have bred and about 25 of the babies actually survived IN this tank with these gentle giants.

Wonderful, wonderful fish. Among my favorite cichlids ever.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Looking good Sinister. If you get him off that black substrate he'd probably color up quite a bit more.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah that's the plan eventually...this is just a temporary grow out since he was a complete impulse buy and all lol. When he gets moved to a 6ft. tank it'll have white sand for sure.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Very awesome. I am totally jealous, we never get these types of cichlids around here. Looks great. What size is this pearsei? Looks like it is already good sized.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes was the biggest in the tank when I bought him, at least twice the size of the others. He's about 5" right now.


----------

